
Slack just introduced a WYSIWYG editor that you can't opt out of - waynenilsen
Please bother them on Twitter so they implement an opt out.<p>Their handle is @SlackHQ
======
ksherlock
You can opt out here: [https://cancel.fm/ripcord/](https://cancel.fm/ripcord/)

~~~
waynenilsen
Wow this is awesome thank you!

------
jcward
Ugh, I just got it in my workspaces. Folks, can we get #WYSlackIWYGate
trending?
[https://twitter.com/Jeff__Ward/status/1196847624285896704](https://twitter.com/Jeff__Ward/status/1196847624285896704)

------
thecupisblue
And this new editor breaks a lot of my messages and my own formatting. Also
escaping a code block gets really hard.

------
yellow_lead
Heard about this and didn't upgrade. Maybe you can find the old binary until
they fix it.

------
gtirloni
It looks pretty nice. What's the issue exactly?

Reference: [https://slackhq.com/new-slack-features-invites-message-
forma...](https://slackhq.com/new-slack-features-invites-message-formatting)

~~~
waynenilsen
Main issue is that I prefer WYSIWYW to WYSIWYG. There are many reasons why one
may be preferable to another in various situations but I find that I prefer
WYSIWYW for my workflows

~~~
gtirloni
Thanks for clarifying. I can see how that would be annoying.

------
el_dev_hell
It's hidden until you click the 'A' icon. What's the major problem here? It
doesn't take up any extra space and isn't visible unless you actively open the
feature.

~~~
yellowapple
> It's hidden until you click the 'A' icon

It enabled itself by default for me. Clicking the 'Aa' does hide the extra UI
elements, but doesn't disable the auto-formatting.

> It doesn't take up any extra space

It doubles the height of the input box when it's visible.

\----

I don't mind the feature (in fact, it's nice to get immediate feedback on
Slack's "almost Markdown but not quite" syntax), but I can see why others _do_
mind.

